# Rubrikat > Pyetni psikologun >  Qethja flokeve

## doniii

A esht e vertete se thone me i qeth flokt tullac dalin flokt me te zeza dhe me te shpeshta veq deshta me dit kete ?

----------


## kriko-38

Keshtu na mashtroshin kur ishim vegjel..do dalin flokt me te mira....

----------


## doniii

po a esht e vertet kjo apo jo ?

----------


## ahmed_tr

Jo...
http://www.snopes.com/oldwives/hairgrow.asp

----------


## USA NR1

> Keshtu na mashtroshin kur ishim vegjel..do dalin flokt me te mira....


hahahaha ,lol :buzeqeshje:

----------


## loneeagle

thone qe te dalin floket me thick edhe me dark. eshte e vertet qe te dalin me dark por per me thick nuk e di. por zakonisht tek femijet e vegjel eshte e vertet ne te dyja rastet. lol po kur thonin prij qerpiket se te rriten me shume ahahh.

----------


## doniii

qka i bjen me thick 
me te shpeshta apo me te dendura ?

heh se un  kam qeth sot flokt tullac shpresoj qe kan mem dal ma te zeza :P

----------


## fashion_girl

jo nuk eshte e vertete ! kur kam qene e vogel un prinderit e mi smi kan pre asnjehere ,dhe me thene te drejten e kam pas flokun korb i zi dhe vazhdoj ti kem te dendur !
kurse kusherires time ja prene tullace dhe sot e kesaj e dite ajo ka ne koke 2 qime flok dhe eshte bjonde .

----------


## loneeagle

> qka i bjen me thick 
> me te shpeshta apo me te dendura ?
> 
> heh se un  kam qeth sot flokt tullac shpresoj qe kan mem dal ma te zeza :P


 thick- me te trashe 

djali im i kishte light brown pasi i preme flokun e lindjes iu be dark brown edhe fija e flokut ishte me e trashe dmth nuk ishte si baby hair por edhe varet nuk dihet me saktesi.

----------


## doniii

hera e par qe po i pre prej lindjes 
dmth nvaret dikutj i ndodh kjo dikujt jo aha ok e kuptova

----------


## hot_prinz

> qka i bjen me thick 
> me te shpeshta apo me te dendura ?
> 
> heh se un  kam qeth sot flokt tullac shpresoj qe kan mem dal ma te zeza :P



cka paske ba, s'kane me te dal me floket fare.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## doniii

> cka paske ba, s'kane me te dal me floket fare.


hahahahhaha

----------


## aMLe

*Mua me ka dhene rezultat.Aq shume floke kam sa si kap dot*

----------


## Bes-s

Nuk eshte e vertete se behen me te shpeshta, por vetem se dalin qimet me te forta, por me shume floke jo.

----------


## Edmond.S

> hera e par qe po i pre prej lindjes 
> dmth nvaret dikutj i ndodh kjo dikujt jo aha ok e kuptova


_Sa vjet i ke?Mir asht me i pre ndonjehere ashtu,disi ruhen flokt.Edhe ma leht asht me i mbajt.Une kohet e fundit i mbaj te tilla,me te vogla,po pritoj me i lan me u rrit. Shum lehte esht me i mbajt ashtu._

----------


## AnaH_M

Ahahah fashion me Qeth floket tullace edhe ngjyren ta ndryshokan floket a? Sa kam qesh :buzeqeshje:  

Unee tullac skam qen kurre dhe ishalla sbehem :shkelje syri: 

Donii sdij wllaj ma mir mos i hjekesh se tani zor qe tdalin ma :buzeqeshje:

----------


## fashion_girl

jo njoni e thash me kuptimin qe nuk eshte e vertete qe te erresohet ngjyra e flokut!

----------


## AnaH_M

E kuptova mos ke derte vetem me erdhi pak per te qeshur se e kuptova disi me ndryshe. Ska rendesi. Te pershendes.

----------


## kriko-38

> hahahaha ,lol


Pse qesh Usa ?? 
Edhe ty kaan mashtru cashtu apo jo??

----------


## mario_kingu

ps floket ndryshohen vet  kur kam qen i vogel kam qen bjond 
sot i kam te zeza  por tullac sjam qeth kur

----------

